# Hong Kong's Residentials



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

*Pictures are all adopted from Wikipedia.

Park Central









Oscar by the Sea









Harbour Green


















The Arch


















Noble Hill









Woodland Crest









Ocean Shores









Park Island


















The Belcher's


















The Pacifica









Wonderland Villas









Liberte









Villa Esplanada









Seaview Crescent









The Castello









Symphony Bay









Royal Peninsula









The Leighton Hill









Sea Crest Villa









8 Waterloo Road









Harbour Place









The Grandiose









Park Towers









The Victoria Towers









Kingswood Villa









Laguna Verde


















Nob Hill









Vista Paradiso









Caribbean Coast


















Hampton Place


















Metro Towers









Le Point


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

horrible.

Too much people living togheter in one building.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I disagree. Excellent standard of living with easily accessible amenities. If it was so bad, people wouldn't pay millions of dollars for a unit.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

No credits, Randolphan? Please edit and tell us at the beginning of the entry where you got the pictures from.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

As much as I love skyscrapers, I can't picture myself living in one of these. Wonderful density though!


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Skybean said:


> I disagree. Excellent standard of living with easily accessible amenities. If it was so bad, people wouldn't pay millions of dollars for a unit.


I've passed by those units.....i guess you could say they are excellent, by Hong Kong standards. Those buildings certainly won't age well....just like thousands of others.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, great pictures!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

i don't like HK's residentials...they are abandoning what we call 'a sustainable development'. blocking view of the other side of houses...not only that, contributing to a bad ventilation to those unlucky houses...

it's a 'selfish' development...showing the arrogance of rich peoples...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't like'em, they're all the same, I can't se the difference between the expensive and the cheap ones...


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

Highcliff


















*Photos are adopted from Wikipedia.


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

129 Repulse Bay









The Repulse Bay









*Photos are adopted from Wikipedia.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

gl22 said:


> look like pigen holes!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

i think they are amazing and breathtaking. are they really selling for that much even though there's like 5 million units going up each month?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm speechless, so tall and impressive. Thanks for the tour


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice thread...I think none of us living in commie bloks hood can say that would like to live there...


----------



## Golden Loon (Mar 14, 2005)

Maria Theresa said:


> horrible.
> 
> Too much people living togheter in one building.


well, thet are not that bad as you think


----------



## Taihoku_Formosa (Jul 5, 2004)

Are there shops in the apartments too? Like convenient stores?


----------



## trvlr70 (Nov 20, 2006)

With the exception of stunning Highcliff, these towers are hideous modern commie blocks. No variety. No distinction. Nothing. 

What a waste of building materials.


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

12 Big Wave Bay Road (520million HK dollars / 67million USD)










6-12 Repulse Bay Road (490 million HK dollars / 63million USD)










68 Deep Water Bay Road (230 million HK dollars / 29million USD)


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Posener (Jun 24, 2006)

Klausenburg said:


> Nice thread...I think none of us living in commie bloks hood can say that would like to live there...


I would


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Great thread.


IMO, the key to loving HK's residential areas is not to look at the blocks, but rather on their surroundings - hills, villages, bays, islets, meadows. Hardly any city on Earth has those right beside high density neighborhoods. 

Tung Chung is my personal favorite, it has this sense of desolation and absolutely breathtaking mountains of Lantau right next doors.


----------

